# SYTYCD Season 14



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We've been renewed. YAY! Back to adults this year.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't wait to read more about season 14.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's more.

"This season, all potential contestants must register online at soyouthinkyoucandanceseason14.castingcrane.com and upload a video or provide a link to a video of their performance. If selected, producers will reach out to schedule the contestant for an in-person audition in one of the two audition cities: New York (March 4-6) or Los Angeles (March 17-19)."

Only two audition cities this year. Must be a budget cutting thing. Same for auditions being by invitation only.

"During the audition rounds, the most talented dancers will compete in front of the judges for a coveted spot at “The Academy” callback rounds in Los Angeles. At the end of “The Academy” callback rounds, 10 All-Stars will choose one dancer each to move on to the SYTYCD studio and become this season’s Top 10. There, the Top 10 will compete LIVE each week for America’s votes in a variety of styles, working and performing alongside the All-Stars with world-renowned choreographers. Contestants will be eliminated weekly until a winner is named on the season finale."

So, back to the format for TNG. No clue as to the all-stars yet.

Season premier is Monday, 6/12, 8pm.

Oh, and The Hot Tamale Train (Mary Murphy) is coming back. I hope she's replacing Jason DeRulo. At least she has a personality.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't wait for another season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I can't wait for another season.


You and me both especially after a lackluster season of DWTS. Happy with the winner, though.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am also glad to hear that Mary is coming back.  And I also hope that Jason is not.  I did not feel that he was a "professional" dancer anyway (singer, right?).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I am also glad to hear that Mary is coming back. And I also hope that Jason is not. I did not feel that he was a "professional" dancer anyway (singer, right?).


Yes, singer, but he had some smooth moves. That doesn't qualify him to judge ballroom and I won't be sorry to see him go.

I'm glad Alexa does reminders now. I'm setting up a reminder for Monday right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nigel posted this on Twitter. He said it was one of the most interesting auditions he's ever seen. I don't get it, but I still have to say WOW!

Twins Anastasiia and Victoriia


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It will be Mary and Nigel and Vanessa Hudgens as our "jiiidges"


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the all stars for this season. YAY!!!

http://www.dancespirit.com/meet-your-sytycd-season-14-all-stars-2431033270.html

I hope some of you will join me in this thread to discuss. DWTS was kind of bland this season and I'm looking forward to some great dancing on sytycd. I've watched a few of the auditions (especially this one) and it looks very exciting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like Vanessa has quite a bit of dance experience. From IMDB:

"Vanessa was interested in acting and singing at a young age, inspired by her grandparents who were musicians. At the age of 8, she started appearing in musical theatre. She fell deeper in love with the arts and began studying acting, singing, and dance more seriously with Jailyn Osborne. Vanessa very briefly attended Orange County High School of the Arts. After years of auditioning, she began seeing some success. This prompted her family to move to Los Angeles, California. She started homeschooling - so she missed out on the high school experience - and she finally landed her breakthrough role in High School Musical (2006)."


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree that the show needs to return to it's original greatness.  Not necessarily the original format and stuff, but it was sooooo good and it would be great if it could recapture that greatness.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Just finished watching the first show of the new season!  YAY that Mary is back.  I also appreciated that with one notable exception, the auditions they showed were all dancers who went through and not train-wreck dancers for laughable entertainment purposes.

I thought the Russian twins were creepy, but the judges were quite taken with their creativity. The ballroom dance couple, Kristina and Vasily, were simply breathtaking to watch.  I liked/loved everyone who went through except the twins and I wasn't overly impressed with (sorry, didn't get his name written down), the "Saran wrap" guy, but all 3 judges loved him, so what do I know? 

So glad to have the "real" SYTYCD back.  A strong first night of auditions they showed us.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> Just finished watching the first show of the new season! YAY that Mary is back. I also appreciated that with one notable exception, the auditions they showed were all dancers who went through and not train-wreck dancers for laughable entertainment purposes.
> 
> I thought the Russian twins were creepy, but the judges were quite taken with their creativity. The ballroom dance couple, Kristina and Vasily, were simply breathtaking to watch. I liked/loved everyone who went through except the twins and I wasn't overly impressed with (sorry, didn't get his name written down), the "Saran wrap" guy, but all 3 judges loved him, so what do I know?
> 
> So glad to have the "real" SYTYCD back. A strong first night of auditions they showed us.


I hope I get to watch it tonight.

I loved Kristina and Vasily's audition. Nigel has been posting some of them on Twitter and that's how I saw them. I tried not to watch too many so I didn't spoil the audition shows for myself.

I agree the twins were creepy. I think they would have been less creepy if they hadn't been mouthing something.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I love watching try-outs.  This 1st episode reminded me why I love this show. I love that Mary is back.  Vanessa didn't add much as far as critique went...just some superlatives...didn't show much of technical knowledge IMO.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> I love watching try-outs. This 1st episode reminded me why I love this show. I love that Mary is back. Vanessa didn't add much as far as critique went...just some superlatives...didn't show much of technical knowledge IMO.


Oh, yes. Maybe about a minute into the show and I was choked up. Actual goosebumps when they got to the auditions. Mary in tears over Vasily and Christina was perfect. I was, too, and it was the third time I saw their audition. But I had to laugh when Nigel gave DWTS the razzzberrry over getting them on sytycd.

Vanessa at least did better than, "Yeah ... uh ... ya know ..."

If the first round of auditions are any indication, this is going to be a wonderful season.

I just realized that Twitch isn't an all-star this year. Guess he's too busy with other things. At least Allison is back.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I also have been enjoying the auditions....now it is time for the hard stuff.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I also have been enjoying the auditions....now it is time for the hard stuff.


Yes, it is. So many wonderful dancers.

Looks like they are going to let the all-stars pick their partners like they did with TNG.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I missed/skipped the auditions episodes, but I'm catching up now on the Academy stuff, and I love the idea of All Stars with teams!

Sooooooo glad to be back with adults dancing, and curious to see how this new format goes. 

Edit to add: Also, Robert was an always attractive guy, but I am reeeeeally digging the facial hair and glasses...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I missed/skipped the auditions episodes, but I'm catching up now on the Academy stuff, and I love the idea of All Stars with teams!
> 
> Sooooooo glad to be back with adults dancing, and curious to see how this new format goes.
> 
> Edit to add: Also, Robert was an always attractive guy, but I am reeeeeally digging the facial hair and glasses...


I've always loved Robert. Yes, he's definitely looking cool. Would love to see him and Allison dance together again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Rama-Lama !!! Wade Robson is back!!!! 

Disappointed that Allison was injured and I couldn't see her dance with Logan. Audrey from S9 filled in beautifully. 

Not much surprise in the picks by the all stars. 

Cyrus and Kaylee ... too bad. They put the poor girl in an off the shoulder evening gown and no shoes and she did not either look her best or dance her best. 

Jenna and Kiki ... Jenna was unbelievable but Kiki almost kept up with her. They'll make a good pair.

Marko and Koine ... Lovely, lovely, lovely. 

And the rest were really good. I won't go through them all but I must mention Robert and Taylor with a Travis routine. No, I can't call it a routine. There was nothing routine about it. Excellent choreo and both Robert and Taylor did it justice. Just beautiful.

Unfortunately, I was disappointed with Wade. The bad music choice overwhelmed the dance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Disappointing elimination. Not so much for the dancer that was eliminated, although I would have kept him over the other one, but for the all-star that we won't see again. Boo-Hoo.

I have to watch this show again. So many outstanding dances. When Comfort was dancing, I thought to myself that she just keeps getting better and better every year. Then Nigel said the same thing.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Catching up... Top 10 reveal episode:

- I liked the "knocking on heaven's door" routine. Comfort stood out for me.

- New stage is cool.

- The Robson family is so cute!

- Fikshun and Dassy are adorable, although nothing about the routine really stands out to me.

- Tyce's contemp that was meant for Alison and her partner was good.

- I don't envy Jenna's decision. Both those guys were good options. I think she was wise/right in how she framed it though: it's about who she can serve best on the show.

- I wasn't wild about the choreo for the ballroom number, though. It didn't have the same amount of energy as the music, IMO. And Jenna is a firecracker, yet she (and Kiki) were so forgettable in this, to me.

- Cyrus and partner were good. I am not paying close attention to the judge's comments (just as I hurry to catch up, and multi-task on back-from-vacation stuff) but I happened to catch Vanessa's comments to Kaylee (about having "more breath in your movement") and I thought it was wise.

- A pillow threw up on Gabby... lol. But Lex's suit is So dashing, and I atually thought he looked better than Gabby in their tap routine! Something about her arms/hands looked a little unpolished, whereas he seemed very tight/controlled and yet natural at the same time.

- Comfort in that green lipstick!! And her routine with Mark!! She is so baller, man. I wanna be her when I grow up, lol. (He was good too.)

- Ballroom duo were fine.

- Robert looking good in glasses again... Seems like everyone went male/female in their choices. Totally understandable, and honestly probably a good strategy, as that's easier for partner choreo. (Easier storytelling. Easier, not necessarily better.) The routine is fantastic, Taylor is great. She could definitely go far.

- Enjoyed Jasmine and Robert's routine -- but I'm a sucker for Bruno Mars, haha.

- "This time" routine was pretty good. Interestingly, it reminded me of the kind of routine I often picked in college -- a little strange, almost scary in sound/choreo, haha.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I get to watch yesterday's episode tonight. This is going to be one heck of a season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Not too happy with most of the choreo.

Robert and Taylor's Samba was just too bland. Logan and Lex were so much alike in looks and the dance I had trouble telling them apart. Maybe next time. Dassy and FikShun were absolutely adorable but then FikShun makes anybody look good.

Kiki is my hottie this year but he might want to acquire a more professional name.

Happy with the dancer eliminated.

Did y'all know about Jenna and Val?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did y'all know about Jenna and Val?


Are they together??

Still catching up...

Top 10 Part 2:

- The disco routine was surprisingly engaging for me. I think the clever staging had a big impact. And maybe disco just works better as a group routine for me, versus a duo. Mark's personality really stands out even within the crowd.

- Don't know how I missed this before but I LOVE that Mary's Twitter name is @HotTamaleTrain lol!

- "Hater" with Comfort and Mark was good, although I don't think the choreo used the stage as much/as well as it could have. Side note: I love how Comfort has allowed her feminine/sexy side to come out more and more over the seasons, while still maintaining that tomboy-ish swagger that is her trademark.

- Koine's solo was nice but quiet.

- Logan's solo was excellent!

- Whooo boy, Argentine Tango... So hit or miss. Gaby looked good; Lex looked a little creepy, lol, but that was the fault of his hair (face and head) not his dancing.

- Cat's hair and pants are pretty awful. And how did I just notice that Vanessa's not really wearing a shirt?

- Taylor's solo was really lovely. And even though I kind of hate "lingerie as a costume," I thought she looked fairly good.

- It's funny to me that Kiki is a ballroom dancer, because his total hipster look just makes me think he should be expert in a "cool" genre, like hip hop or something. TBH I found it hard to focus on his and Jenna's dancing because of the horrible Joker-esque costumes...

- Wow, Kaylee's solo really impressed me!

- Sydney is gorgeous, and a really striking dancer. I feel like she could go far. Her dance with Paul was good, but I didn't see the story come through in the choreo the way I would have liked to. (Which isn't their fault.)

- Robert is cool, but maybe not as cool as he thinks he is?

- Dassy is SO COOL. She's my early fave.

- Whoooooa, Logan's moves in the rehearsal package!! Good personality, incredible skill. He could go far too. Absolutely hated their costumes, but their dancing won me over. What a duo.

- The Lethal Ladies step routine was great, and the movie looks really good too!

_(And now this is where my notes get choppy because my baby woke up and demanded attention, lol. She seems to enjoy SYTYCD too, though!)_

- Cyrus and Kaylee hip hop ok

- Robert and Taylor Broadway good

- Sydney solo too much tricks

- Marko and Koine very technical, seemed focused on moves

- Mark's solo was very cool

- Jasmine and Robert were a little boring, also seemed focus on the moves at times

- Kiki solo very good

- not surprised by elimination but surprised by other two in bottom


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, Val and Jenna are an item. They had been together for quite a while then broke up. They recently got back together and even went to Maks and Pita's wedding together. Val keeps shouting all over the Internet that he's in love with Jenna. 

I agree. That was definitely a really good disco.

Sydney is good, but I think she's kind of bland and won't connect with the audience. She's up against too many out-there personalities.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Top 9 episode:

- Opening number (Afro-jazz? Afro-hip hop?) was really good, Jenna stood out, and I always like when they find a way to spotlight individual talents

- Whoa, Vanessa's hair doesn't grow that fast, so: holy extensions, Batman

- Logan and Allison were cute, very polished, a little hammy 

- Omg totally forgot about Elliott Yamin and "Wait for You" but that's a great song. Kaylee's solo seemed kind of... light, though

- Once again, I quite enjoyed Sydney's solo, even though ballroom doesn't usually do it for me

- I'm sure he's not, but in the package, Marko looks like he's falling for Koine haha. They were both fantastic. Marko's aerial cartwheel thing! 

- Yasssssss Fikshun and Dassy!! Loved  it! Sooooo much character and fun and still great dancing!

- Ditto Kiki with a strong ballroom solo

- Mark is such a strong, natural performer. Actually thought he outdid Comfort in this piece. It wasn't my favorite for them but it was good

- Great solo from Taylor. I feel like she accomplished what Kaylee was going for

- Whoooo that "Strange Fruit" performance... Powerful and haunting. Emmy, anyone?

- Gaby looked gorgeous in that flapper outfit! The routine was pretty good, as was Lex

- Dang, Paul was way more convincing in the hip hop than I expected. Taylor was good too, but more on the cheerful side vs owning some swag in her expression.

- Koine looks like she's wearing a swimsuit... but her solo is good. I love the soft, fluid flourishes

- The top 9 performance was fine, but what I found most memorable was the costumes. Loved the suits with color "splashes." In general I feel like the costume and lighting department is doing a better job than normal this season. Usually I complain about the dancers disappearing into the backdrop a lot

- Ugh, and of course as soon as I say that, Cyrus and Kaylee are put in black against a black backdrop. Sigh... Anyway, I think Kaylee danced better than Cyrus in this, but I didn't think either were exceptional, and the routine didn't excite me in general. In the hands of other dancers (in different costumes) I think it could have been pretty cool

- Mark's solo was phenomenal! Put him down as a fave

- Robert and Taylor routine was just OK for me. Too focused on the moves, rather than being IN the dance

- Uggggghhhhh my DVR cut off here because of Trump's announcement about Afghanistan. Shouldn't cable/TV technology be smart enough at this point to compensate for that? Man, I am tempted to just miss whatever didn't get recorded, but I'm realizing that that includes Kiki and Jenna, who I really want to see, sooooo I guess I have to find this On Demand now... #firstworldproblems

- Can't catch up before the ne w episode tonight because FOX won't allow me to fast forward On Demand, sigh. Ah well


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't watch tonight's episode until at least tomorrow. I watch it on Hulu and it takes 24-48 hours before it shows up there.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah OK. I watched the first half, but then had to put my daughter to bed, so now I'll probably catch up on the last 20 min of last week's before I sleep. 

Are we the only two people in this thread, lol?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Ah OK. I watched the first half, but then had to put my daughter to bed, so now I'll probably catch up on the last 20 min of last week's before I sleep.
> 
> Are we the only two people in this thread, lol?


Looks like it! I'm glad you're here and I'm not just talking to myself.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Top 9 episode continued:

- somehow I missed Logan's solo on my first watch but saw it on demand. What a powerhouse

- Dassy's solo built up strength as it went on

- Lex's solo had a lot of tricks but wasn't my favorite

- Jenna looked positively radiant, to borrow Vanessa's word. Kiki was kind of "invisible" for me, for lack of a better word, but actually I suspect that was a great feat in and of itself. Like, it takes a great deal of skill to support Jenna so flawlessly through a routine like that

- my beloved


Spoiler



Dassy


 and


Spoiler



Mark


 in the bottom 3?! I'm sorry to lose


Spoiler



Sydney


 -- actually, interestingly, this might be the first year that I liked everyone in the top 10 -- but there's no doubt in my mind it was the right choice this week


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Top 9 episode continued:
> 
> - somehow I missed Logan's solo on my first watch but saw it on demand. What a powerhouse
> 
> ...


Very strong group this year. And for the first time in a long time, I think the guys are stronger than the gals.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Very strong group this year. And for the first time in a long time, I think the guys are stronger than the gals.


Hmmm, you know, I hadn't thought about it, but I think you might be right.

I also feel like this is one of the more memorable groups overall. I wonder if there's something to having the All-Stars pick the finalists, versus the judges...

Top 8 thoughts:

- loved the opening group number!

- I was worried when they said "yay no story!" because I usually prefer the narrative pieces but I loved Marko and Koine. So did my 10 month old daughter, who recently learned to clap lol

- is it just me or does Taylor look like Lorde? Anyway... Wow guess they repurposed Vanessa's extensions from last week hahaha. Taylor looks good though actually! And she dances with convincing swag. Robert on the other hand... Lol

- speaking of Vanessa, she looks surprisingly good in the white

- Gaby and Lex were beautiful. And holy abs, batman

- cute and clever cha cha actually! My expectations were low but I liked it and thought Cyrus and Kaylee did well

- Comfort's dress looks very difficult to dance in. Meanwhile Mark seems to float and fly. He's elevating a mediocre routine

- whoa Kiki is unrecognizable... The routine was so-so to me

- bah unfortunately I found Fikshun and Dassy's routine boring, and more about gymnastics in a way than dancing

- loooooved Allison and Logan's sweet hip hop love story. Also loved their totally normal casual clothing. Wish we could have more of that

- usually I like props but I'm not sure how I felt about the clear plastic panes. The routine seemed to move a lot better when they weren't in use

- oohhh good the newbies are dancing together too! I feel like starting with all stars has allowed the dancing to be of a higher caliber right off the bat, but it'll be good to see the contestants work together now that they're a little less green

- not super exciting, but Sydney and Lex's piece was solid

- Cat isn't technically wearing feathers but she almost looks like a bird with them

- what a fun and fantastic salsa! Kiki looked amazingggggg. And Koine seemed to keep up, although she pulled a lot of faces

- wonder how they chose which would be shadow... Logan is incredible. Kaylee seems like a nice person but she hasn't managed to excite me at all this season

- for the umbrella routine, it was cute but not a heavy hitter, which is too bad since these two apparently need a lift... I think Mark danced it better but Dassy performed it better

- NOOOOO again two of my faves in the bottom! 

- and NOOOOOOOOO they sent home one of my faves!   

- I really don't think she deserved to go home vs


Spoiler



Kaylee


. Boo. Sigh.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow! Mark Kannemura choreo'd that opening number. Just love him.

Vanessa is looking weird. Not just the platinum wig, but those crazy rings. It is a wig, isn't it?

Koine and Mark are so beautifully in sync. I loved that it was pure dance for a change.

Taylor and Robert. She brought it this week. I'm so glad.

Lex and Gaby. Words fail me.

Kaylee and Cyrus &#8230; and Val. Love to see Val do Latin. WTG Kaylee! Yup, Val is a good teacher. When Cyrus competed, I got upset every week that someone more talented than him was eliminated. Then he would dance and blow me away.

Mark and Comfort. Gotta love Mark but Comfort has turned into a siren. I wanted to watch Mark because he's very entertaining, but Comfort stole the spotlight.

Kiki and Jenna. So unlike a Travis Wall routine. Kiki just takes all of this choreo and makes it his own.

Dassy and FikShun. They've broken out of the "adorable" mold.

Logan and Allison. Awww, they were so sweet together.

Taylor and Lex. Great choreo and they absolutely did it justice. Goosebumps.

Koine and Kiki. He did a great job of channeling Val. Could have watched that a while longer.

Kaylee and Logan. Of course, he outdanced her, but it was a cool routine.

Dassy and Mark. Cute but I always enjoy watching Mark. I guess Vanessa is too young to remember season 2 and the umbrella routine with Ivan and Allison. It was Allison's first hip-hop and what I think got her eliminated. Not as much umbrella as this routine.






Hmmm, not happy about the elimination either.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Haha yeah, it was a wig. I liked it though! I mean, not forever, but for a night? Sure. I think Vanessa is cool and gorgeous, which helps her pull off a lot of stuff.

I also like how we're basically like, "Oh that routine was good. And that one. And that one too!" It's like a dream come true, just a bunch of good dancing. 

Makes the eliminations each week pretty tough though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Haha yeah, it was a wig. I liked it though! I mean, not forever, but for a night? Sure. I think Vanessa is cool and gorgeous, which helps her pull off a lot of stuff.
> 
> I also like how we're basically like, "Oh that routine was good. And that one. And that one too!" It's like a dream come true, just a bunch of good dancing.
> 
> Makes the eliminations each week pretty tough though.


I liked the style of the wig on Vanessa, too.

I wonder if they keep Kaylee because she's a character? Nigel really seems to like her.

I really hate thinking about the next elimination. It's not only the dancer that we lose, but the all-star. I always watch for Jasmine in the all-star group dances. Back to youtube to watch her and Aaron.

Once I found Ivan and Allison, I had to watch their contemporary. Then I had to watch the Top Four season 2, Sexy Back. Which led to Danny and Lacey's Samba. And then I went on to Pasha and Anya. Still the best Latin couple. Now I have to find the vid with them and Cristina. Anya is a beast for sure.

Yes, I'm addicted.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was pretty bummed to lose Jasmine too. That part of this format stings worse than losing two newbies, I guess.

(But I'm still really liking this format overall!)


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am enjoying SYTYCD this season.  I am happy that the dancers are now dancing with each other.  These young dancers are soooo good.  I believe that any one of them can win.  I did agree with last night's cut.  The remaining six are so talented that I wouldn't be disappointed by any one of them winning. Again this year, the choreographers are amazing.  Dancing absolutely moves me.  I love this show.  And, I should say the the mentors are wonderful as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If I had my 'druthers, I'd pick Kiki for the win. But, I wouldn't be disappointed if Logan or Lex or Mark won. I like Koine and Taylor and Keylee is growing on me. She's definitely improving. But the gals are not nearly as strong as the guys. 

I think Nigel is pushing for Kaylee to win but I hope that doesn't happen. Remember when he pushed Sabra for the win? She's vanished into oblivion. Then there was the Will debacle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I meant to say that I think Taylor is far and away the best of the gals. 

Gabby and Lex did an awesome hip-hop. They did Luther Brown justice.

Allison and Logan. Love Sean Cheeseman. Wow! Love Allison. No matter what she does, she's fabulous. And Logan kept up with all of that. Amazing.

Kaylee and Cyrus. They used to have Tyce choreographing cringe-worthy Broadway, but when they let him do contemporary. he did some amazing work. This routine was also amazing. It really suited them both.

Jenna and Kiki. What a routine. Now that's Broadway. Kiki is the most mature of the dancers (and I don't mean years) and he's still my favorite. And I still want him to change his name.

Koine and Marko. Marko is one of my favorite dancers but Koine out-jived him for sure. Surprised to see Dmitry choreo jive. 

Happy to see Brian Friedman back. Dare I hope Mia might come back? 

Taylor and Robert. I've never been a fan of Mandy Moore's choreo, but this was extraordinary. Taylor danced beautifully and you could see Robert was feeling all of her emotion. 

It's getting late and I'll have to finish watching tomorrow.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A third in the thread! Hello, prairiesky! 

Lol Gertie, I stopped at the same place you did. Again, apologies for my "shorthand" thoughts here. Hard to watch, much less type out good commentary, when you're also chasing a 10 month old. 

top 7

- cat deeley = modern pippi long stocking? 

- opening group number was meh for me. Some parts were great (mostly when everyone was out together) but everyone was kind of unrecognizable, and some parts didn't feel... Cohesive? Polished?

- lex and Gaby look amazing (dance wise) in the package!! Hate her hair and makeup in the actual performance though.  and I'm not sure the choreography really ended up showcasing much... It's very small and subtle, which doesn't play as well on tv

- African jazz was pretty good. And whoa, Logan with those fouettes!!!

- mark and his mom were so cute/cool in that package. He definitely wins in the personality department this year. Fun solo too 

- whyyyyyyy does set design insist on going black whenever costume goes black? 

- powerful moments in tyce's piece -- and maybe the most I've liked Kaylee -- but I dunno if it hit me hard overall. I like Kaylee's hair all one color though

- Omgggg koine was an adorable baby!!! Great solo too! At first I was skeptical of the costume but it worked really well in movement

- I'm amazed how much kiki has grown on me. Not my favorite routine but soooooo enjoyable because of how into it they are!

- omggg Logan's solo! I've never seen a break dance move like that look so poetic

- Kaylee solo was solid

- jasmine! All star group number was neat

- Taylor is so well suited to this kind of choreography. Really lovely


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They used to have Tyce choreographing cringe-worthy Broadway, but when they let him do contemporary. he did some amazing work.


COULD NOT AGREE MORE. I always groaned when I saw that someone had drawn a Tyce Broadway.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Surprised to see Dmitry choreo jive.


Same.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Comfort and Mark. Okay. Not too sure about the choreo. 

OMG, Dwight and Desmond. Sorry, but Kaylee really wasn't up to D&D. They kept her way in the back for a reason. But Lex and Logan were fabulous. Did you ever watch One Last Dance with Patrick Swayze, Lisa Niemi, and George DeLaPena? Wonderful, wonderful dancing. Dwight did some of the choreo and Desmond dances. Unbelievable. I think I have to watch it tonight. 

Taylor, Koine, Mark and Kiki. Kiki nearly dropped Taylor, but the choreo was unbelievable. They absolutely pulled that off. 

Okay. I'm officially bummed at America. I shouldn't be, though. The one who went home this time probably wouldn't have made it through the next round. But America isn't going to get it right unless Nigel stops pushing. 

Cat needs a new stylist.

Prairie Sky, glad to see you've joined us.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

- Mark + Comfort: Oh look, black costumes on black background again. *headdesk* Ninjas... eh. Not even worth my energy to decide if it's cultural appropriation. Not an exciting routine either way.

- Omgggg tiny ballroom-dancing Kiki! Too cute. His solo: I think he exhibits exceptional musicality, which is one of my favorite qualities in a dancer.

- Side note: Are they responsible for choreographing their own solos every week? Or do they have assistance? Being a good dancer doesn't necessarily mean being good at choreo. Just curious.

- Lex + Logan + Kaylee: Hm, they look like a cool combo in the package. A "dream team" I didn't realize I wanted until they showed it to me, haha. In the actual performance, I'm surprised to find that I don't think Logan is keeping up with Lex. (They were hard to tell apart; at first I thought it was the other way around!) I mean, they're obviously BOTH incredible, but there's something just a bit more... *organic* about Lex's movements. And yeah, Kaylee wasn't as good as either of them. Still, I really liked the routine overall.

- I wonder why Nigel likes Kaylee so much?

- Kiki + Mark + Koine + Taylor: Powerful concept -- this theme is on the minds of a lot of artists right now -- and "music," but I wish the choreo had been a little stronger to match. It was good, but not great.

- Kiki in the bottom?! I'm really surprised! Mark and Kaylee again, though, which means they're definitely not connecting. I'm shocked about that for Mark.

- LOL I love how Nigel was like, "Kiki GTFO. There's no way we're losing you."

- Don't agree with the judges' choice, from a dance standpoint, but I knew it was coming, and I guess if America keeps saying something, they may as well listen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I like Cat's dress.

Loved the opening number.

Lex and Gaby. That was exhausting. I see Emma wasn't there with Sasha. Gaby was wonderful. Lex was a little gangly. Great routine, although I never think it's a Samba without Samba Rolls.

Koine and Marko. What an adorable couple. And what a beautiful, complex dance. Such control, such grace.

Taylor reminds me a bit of Melanie. Her style is different, but she has that same seamless quality of movement.

Kiki and Jenna. You know how I feel about Kiki. Loved Jenna's Tina Turner moves. Cat should *not *attempt to do that. Wasn't that Mary's first Hot Tamale Train? Kiki deserves to be in the top four.

Kaylee and Cyrus. Well done, Chbeeb. This is the sort of thing Kaylee should be doing.

Loved the all-stars. Beautiful choreo, beautiful use of costumes.

Taylor and Robert. A match made in heaven.

Allison and Logan. Ooops, Kristan, black on black. Not my favorite dance, but Allison is always wonderful and Logan is a good match.

MIA!!!!!!!! I've been so wanting her to come back. I actually stopped breathing when Cat made the announcement. Ave Maria, Jeanine and Kayla (The Four Sections) so many wonderful dances.

Koine and Lex. I have never liked Doriana's discos. They've had much better disco choreographers. On the Canadian show, Tre (who's last name escapes me) did some wonderful disco.

Taylor and Logan. That was soooo Mark. They really brought his choreo to life.

Kiki and Kaylee. Kiki brought the fun to it that I knew he would. But I think Kaylee was actually better than Kiki because he kept throwing in his Latin hips (not that I'm complaining). Not my favorite Bollywood. I think I'll have to watch JT and Marko.

Noooo, not


Spoiler



Logan


. But I think I would have been just as disappointed if it had been


Spoiler



Koine


.

Great show!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How could I forget Addiction? Absolutely one of Mia's greatest.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL Gertie, thanks for thinking of me when you see black on black. And like you, I am super excited about Mia! Agree on your thoughts about Koine and Logan at the end there.  At least they all get to go on tour!

Top 6

- black costumes on black background! I feel like I should make a sytycd drinking game...

- meh on opening group routine. Sometimes good, sometimes just felt gimmicky / one note 

- yay for Mandy and Travis on their Emmys!

- probably my least favorite that Vanessa has looked. But  it's still not awful, and she keeps it interesting

- Lol at lex's face when Gaby says "sexy lexy." haaaaate his hair and her costume in the performance. Honestly makes it hard for me to focus on the dancing... But I think it was good?

- whaaaaat is Mary wearing!

- Kaylee's boxing background is really cool. Solo was quite good

- koine looked soooo delicate and lovely. And they both danced beautifully. Really moved by that piece, one of my favorites from the season

- nothing revolutionary but Taylor's segment and solo were good

- lol Jenna teasing kiki. He did all right but the tight collar gave the impression That some of his movements were constrained. He looks really dapper though

- phenomenallllllll solo from Logan. Such joy and lightness in his movements

- I'm with Mary, that wasn't a great routine. They didn't seem in rhythm together, physically or emotionally. I didn't believe Cyrus's performance

- LOVED the all star routine with red capes!!

- Taylor is so cute. Black black black black black. Argh! Not like I want to be able to see their movements or anything. Anyway, neat routine, high in not sure either of them really owned it as much as other dancers could have. Also not sure about the facial stripes?

- lex's mentor looks like the epitome of a hipster lol. Wasn't his best solo

- black on black! I'm starting to think they're doing this to torture me. Ignoring that, I liked this routine a lot

- awwww another awesome big brother story. Getting me right in the feels. Good solo from kiki but not my favorite. Pandered a bit there with the shirtless ending lol, but whatever

- Japanese duo! As a person of Asian descent, I do appreciate the representation!! Koine looks like she's having a blast. Lex is keeping up, barely, haha. (oh wait he actually looks like he might have gotten hurt? Oh no! Hope he'll be ok for the finale)

- great choreography but way more upbeat than I was expecting. I like how different the costumes were but also found them mildly distracting

- for some reason I'm realizing... Have we had any Indian contestants before?? Kaylee and kiki did okay but not great

- LOL I think koine might have cursed when they announced her name? not positive though, even after rewinding.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

- loved the opening group hip hop. I know they tried to give the top 4 some of the spotlight, but the all stars really shone

- oh! Haha of course I loved it! Nappytabs!!!!

- oh! No elimination tonight? Nice

- Vanessa and Mary apparently got the same dress code note lol. Love cat's dress. Great cut and color on her

- love the elements concept and costumes! Wish the choreography hadn't kept them so separated though

- horrid costume for Taylor. The remix isn't very compelling, musically. And you can tell ballroom is not Taylor's thing. Sorry, not a great routine in any way, for me. I'm shocked Mary was so approving

- lex and koine and pizza, so cute!! One of my fave routines this season, and I already want to watch it again

- This kiki and Jenna piece is a repeat, right? Still so good. (and um are they a thing?? Because... hmm. I know about Max but...)

- Asian mommies encouraging their kids to pursue artistic passion... My soft spot! Not my fave lex solo but it was fine

- gah, marko and koine's interview is making me so weepy... don't love her choice of routine, though, and I don't think it's going to help her going into the finale?

- hm, not my fave kiki solo. he usually owns these

- I feel like there is probably a lot of symbolism in the costumes that I'm not fully understanding... I can feel the themes coming through though. (BLM) another great group hip hop.

- hate the stockings, but I like the general vibe of the routine. Koine's dancing seems so much smoother, sharper, and more polished than Taylor's, to me. Maybe just a maturity thing? (I think she's a little older?)

- yay another hip hop! Boo black on black. we had almost escaped it this whole episode! i love how luther showcased their individual talents and personalities, but i kinda wish the stage had been used more effectively. it's a very contained, tight routine. not super dynamic. good/cute finish though!

- omggggg HAHAHAHA nigel calling out lex for his samba, and kiki with that academy week clip of him sucking at hip hop (although it really IS amazing how far he has come!)

- i don't want taylor to win (nor do i think she's better than kiki or koine) but i really hope this helps her career!! what a brave, special girl 

- I only vaguely remember this Travis wall, so it's nice to see again. also neat to see her dance it again, but with more experience under her belt. very strong, emotional ending

- side note: damn robert is hot...

- side note #2: I like how Gaby keeps such a natural look

- I didn't realize so many all stars wanted lex! he and gaby have a cute banter/relationship. poor gaby has wear that giant marshmellow of a dress again. but lex looks fly. and at least she gets to tap. not my fave routine, but a fun one like they said

- aww i LOVE when parents are admiring of their children. impressive solo by taylor. and she wears those "stylish swimsuit" leotards well

- clever costume change for koine, but i hate to say it: this routine didn't do it for me. i was expecting a lot more, as i love koine and kiki, and everyone loves travis...

- whooooo boy, LEX is getting mia michaels? that could be very interesting... OMGGGGGGGG THEY ARE A THING?!?!??!?!?!? TOOOOOOOO CUUUUUTTEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! damn, now i am a sobbing mess. (and lol like hunger games, it's def going to get them more fan votes.) honestly i do feel like this is the most... tender and romantic that lex has ever performed. love taylor's costume. (like, i would legit wear that if the skirt weren't sheer, haha.) omg hahaha the fans are going to go NUTS for this romance. (I know i am!) mary's reaction is adorable.

- "uh, i learned some japanese" ROFL

Man, I'd be happy with any of them winning. Kiki and Koine are my faves and I think the "best," but it's really been an overall fantastic year. I think I generally liked EVERYBODY.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ah, Kristin, not Max (who just married Pita). Jenna is with Val, but I thought the same as you about her and Kiki. 

I've been missing NappyTabs. Glad they're back. Lex and Mia should be a match made in heaven. Lex and Taylor? Hmmm, cute.

It won't be on Hulu until tonight.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, sorry, Val not Max. Thanks for correcting me. I'll be curious to see what you think when you see their interactions from last night...

Lex and Taylor ARE cute! I didn't expect it, but I like it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Speaking of cute... Somehow I ended up going down a rabbit hole of Allison Holker's Instagram, and it's SO adorable!

Gorgeous professional shot of her and Twitch and their kids: https://www.instagram.com/p/BYjlx0Fn4YL/?taken-by=allisonholker

Adorable video of Twitch jiggling their baby boy: https://www.instagram.com/p/BYBXgh4H3BN/?taken-by=allisonholker

Casual family shot in NYC: https://www.instagram.com/p/BVx5zBxAbjD/?taken-by=allisonholker


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Definitely cute. I guess Twitch adopted Weslie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Classic NappyTabs. So much fun.

Fantastic routine for the top 4 by Chris Scott and Travis.

Kiki and Taylor. She wasn't a disaster but I don't think she'll ever make a ballroom dancer. She did the steps just fine, but there was no fire. Not even a spark. Kiki was his usual hotness on the dance floor. Kristan, you didn't tell me Anya was choreographing. Always good to see her. I'd love to see her and Kiki dance together. Shades of Pasha. But he's tearing it up in the UK.

Lex and Koine. Yes, so cute and they did it justice.

I see what you mean about Venessa and Mary's dresses. That's my favorite dress of Cat's this season.

Kiki and Jenna. Oh, yes. I think they are a thing. Whew <fansselfvigourously>

Koine and Marko. Boy, she has certainly done some complex choreo and carried it off.

Taylor and Koine. Yes, Koine is definitely more sophisticated. They are both excellent dancers, but Taylor doesn't have *IT*. Koine does. Taylor is best in her own style dancing with Robert.

Kiki and Lex. Kiki always brings fun to any routine he does and he and Lex were well matched.

Darn. I had trouble with Hulu tonight and now it's 11:30 and time for bed.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Aaahhhhh so awkward for Val if it's true... But Kiki and Jenna are super cute together!

Sorry for not giving you a heads-up about Anya! 

I think you'll be happy to see Mia back too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, poor Val. I've read a lot of places that he says he's in love with her, but nowhere that she says the same.

Of course that contemp with Taylor and Robert was exquisite.

Lex and Gaby, so cute. Love that tap. Gaby's dress reminds me of that all-feather dress Ginger Rogers wore in _Top Hat_.

Every time Cat says _Taylor_, I think she's saying _Kayla_.

Kiki and Koine. She is so strong yet elegant and emotional. Kiki was absolutely there for her every time.

Lex and Taylor and Mia. I started tearing up with the first steps. So love Mia's choreo. Okay, Taylor doesn't have to dance with Robert. She can dance with Lex any time.

I agree about Taylor's dress. So cute.

I also agree that Taylor shouldn't win. Of the other three, it really doesn't matter. I'll be happy with any of them.

How did I miss DWTS Season 25? Sheesh! I'm slipping.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry that I have not posted before this.
I absolutely am over the moon about the final four - the right four, IMHO.
The Lex/Taylor thing and possible Kiki/Jenna thing adds some extra zing to the festivities.
But the dancing has been marvelous.  And these four are very good.
I think Kione may be the best female but Taylor does have the Cyd Charise legs.
I like Kiki for the win.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Sorry that I have not posted before this.
> I absolutely am over the moon about the final four - the right four, IMHO.
> The Lex/Taylor thing and possible Kiki/Jenna thing adds some extra zing to the festivities.
> But the dancing has been marvelous. And these four are very good.
> ...


Totally agree.

I was a big fan of Taylor's from the beginning, but Koine has been out-dancing her for weeks.

I like Kiki for the win, too, but I don't know if he's got enough of a fan base to beat Lex.

This season has just whizzed right by.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't seen the finale yet, but I did find this article. Here's an excerpt.

"Because she and Nyemchek knew each other prior to the start of season 14, she was accused of favoritism. Some also suggested Johnson only selected him because he had a shared dance history with her boyfriend, Val Chmerkovskiy. As the week continued, the firestorm only grew, leading Johnson to tweet on Sunday in response to a fan's negative reaction, "It also wasn't YOUR choice. I chose who I could best 'mentor' through the competition. Was I going to do krump week 1? Absolutely not."

"That would have made not only ME look horrible but konkrete as well. People need to think with their heads a bit before being SO QUICK TO JUDGE!! I chose Kiki cause he is a STAR, NEVER gave ANY attitude and I wanted to see him go through this journey with me by his side," she continued, adding, "This is literally the LAST comment I wanna read about this. If you're a fan then stick by my side, if not&#8230; please unfollow"

Here's the whole article.

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=kiki+and+jenna&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-004


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't seen the finale yet either, but I did see who won. I'm a bit surprised, but not upset. Can't wait to see the routines!

I think this is the link you meant to share? https://www.gossipcop.com/kiki-nyemchek-jenna-johnson-so-you-think-you-can-dance-video-hip-hop-performance-sytycd-august-14-watch/

More recently, this would indicate Jenna and Val are still together: http://www.ibtimes.com/val-chmerkovskiy-jenna-johnson-go-out-date-after-sytycd-dwts-2591722


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting the correct link, Kristan. Did you notice that Kiki's real name is Chris?

I cheated, too. Kind of expected #1. Did not expect #4.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I did not notice that! Wonder where Kiki came from. I feel like that's the kind of info we should have gotten in a pre-routine package! 

Side note: Apparently Lex and Taylor have been dating for a while, not just starting from SYTYCD? https://www.bustle.com/p/how-long-have-lex-ishimoto-taylor-sieve-been-together-the-sytycd-couple-are-the-peeta-katniss-of-season-14-2445779

They're still super cute together and I'm happy for them, but I do kind of wish it had been a SYTYCD love connection!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

They are definitely super cute. But I can't help wondering if revealing it when they did gave them a boost in the voting. 

Great season. So many wonderful moments. Over way too fast.

Did you catch Cat saying, "See you next summer!"


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> But I can't help wondering if revealing it when they did gave them a boost in the voting.
> 
> Did you catch Cat saying, "See you next summer!"


Oh FOR SURE. I was like, They just pulled a Katniss and Peeta!

Still haven't had a chance to watch the ep, but I'm not sure Cat's saying that *necessarily* means anything? Although obviously I *hope* SYTYCD does get renewed! I liked this year's format a lot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I keep reminding myself that it's America's FAVORITE dancer, not America's BEST dancer. If it were the latter, Koine would have won. She was versatile, graceful, strong, athletic. I'd rate Kiki and Lex the same for versatility. Taylor, not so much.

But that's just how I feel and it doesn't matter who came in where (except for all that money  ). It's really all about the dancing and this year has been stellar.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree 100%!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Better late than never! Finale thoughts:

- opening number was WAY more pop/upbeat than I'm used to for this show... but it was fine? loved seeing some of the contestants and all stars that got eliminated earlier (like dassy and mark). whoa, did not expect it to be a Mandy Moore creation!

- side note: I know Lex has also danced in Travis Wall-related stuff (forgot the name of it). I have to imagine that helped him in the voting?

- I love Cat's sparkly look/dress!

- I also forgot how much fun it is to see everyone dancing when nothing is at stake! Lex in particular seems so much more relaxed and joyful

- Lex/Taylor birdcage routine is a nice mix of sweet and fun, especially knowing they're a couple  (OMG NIGEL JUMPNG UP AND DOWN LIKE A GIDDY BOY IS HILARIOUS)

- both that routine, and the group African afterward, did not seem familiar to me though, haha. My memory must be going...

- yay, Mark's group number again! I think I like it even better a second time. Also, Robert really stands out, he's such an incredible dancer

- yay, another new Mia Michaels! Dunno quite what I was expecting but that wasn't it lol. I generally liked it though

- yessss this Jasmine/Robert routine to Bruno Mars was so fun!! Glad to see it again. And awww, Cat's son loves it too, haha

- ah yes, Shaping Sound is the name of the Travis Wall company that Lex has worked in. Actually my friend went to see their show in LA and said a bunch of SYTYCD people were there, like Cat, as well as Jenna Dewan Tatum

- aww I liked this Marko/Koine closet hanger piece a lot. And omg their emotion afterward... It's really nice of her to have a good sense of humor about her name (which isn't really that hard to say...)

- still not in love with this hip hop but at least it has attitude. Still hate Gaby's wig

- haha I feel like Jenna and Kiki way toned down their chemistry/tension at the end of that routine, compared to earlier in the season. Wonder if it's in  response to the rumors

- this was definitely a high point for Taylor. Good choice of routine by Robert

- I'm surprised it took them this long to get Vanessa on stage. Haven't liked her makeup all night but the performance was fine. Side note: it reminds me that SYTYCD used to have singers on more often. First time I heard Lady Gaga was on this show, and she blew me away with a beautiful piano acoustic

- Vanessa's dancing was adequate (better than I could have done haha) but her emotional performance was what really stood out. Guess that's why she's an actress

- oohh, they didn't land the lift in that Still I Rise piece. Glad they improvised instead of risking Koine

- results. Obviously I already knew what happened, but I still enjoyed watching it unfold. I wonder if it would have been better or worse for it to have come down to Lex vs Taylor in the end...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

No matter what, all four have great careers ahead of them.

It will be interesting to see if DWTS picks up Kiki/Chris as Nigel suggested. Usually when something like that is thrown out, it's already happened. Like Zachary taking over for Ricky in Cats. You *know *that's why he wasn't chosen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BTW, I saw Jenna back with the DWTS troupe on Tuesday's show.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I noticed Jenna over on DWTS almost immediately after SYTYCD ended.
She is a lovely dancer - she falls in there with many others who are beautiful to watch in motion - including Kiki.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah I noticed Jenna over on DWTS almost immediately after SYTYCD ended.
> She is a lovely dancer - she falls in there with many others who are beautiful to watch in motion - including Kiki.


Definitely and Kiki is a better dance partner for her than Val. I watched them together on youtube.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Like Zachary taking over for Ricky in Cats. You *know *that's why he wasn't chosen.


Wait, what? The name Zachary isn't even ringing a bell, lol...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Wait, what? The name Zachary isn't even ringing a bell, lol...


He was a very talented contemporary dancer. Here's his audition.






I can't remember whose team he was on.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Are we going to have another season?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like they've opened on line registrations for 2018 auditions.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Have "they" announced a broadcast date?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't seen anything. I am seeing conflicting stories.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We're on for Season 15!!!

New thread

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=261991.new#new


----------

